# In die neu erstellte XML-Datei DTD Verweis hinzufügen



## Bushiken (13. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine neue XML Datei erstellen, falls die angegebene XML-Datei nicht existiert, das auch wunder klappt.

```
DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
DocumentBuilder builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
document = builder.newDocument();
Element root = document.createElement("Vorlesungsverzeichnis");               
document.appendChild(root);
```

Ich möchte aber zusätzlich den u.a. Verweis auf die DTD Datei,

```
<!DOCTYPE Vorlesungsverzeichnis SYSTEM "Vorlesungsverzeichnis.dtd">
```

automatisch in die neuerstellte XML-Datei hinzufügen, sobald eine neue XML-Datei erstellt werden soll.

Wie kann ich es realisieren ?

gruss

Bushiken


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Jan 2007)

Code von mir:


```
/** Speichert das XML Dokument.
	 * 
	 * @param document Das zu speichernde Dokument als DOM-Baum.
	 * @param filename Der Dateiname.
	 * @param docType Document Typ
	 */
	public static void save(Document document, String filename, String docType) {
		TransformerFactory tFactory = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
		Transformer transformer;
		try {
			transformer = tFactory.newTransformer();
		DOMSource source = new DOMSource(document);
		StreamResult result = new StreamResult(new File(filename));
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.INDENT,"yes"); //$NON-NLS-1$
		transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.DOCTYPE_SYSTEM, docType); //$NON-NLS-1$
		transformer.transform(source, result);
		} catch (TransformerConfigurationException e) {
			return;
		} catch (TransformerException e) {
			return;
		}
	}
```


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2007)

Danke Lim,

funktioniert genau wie ich es haben wollte, danke 

gruss

Bushiken


----------

